# My Talk on Citizenship



## My Freemasonry (Feb 16, 2017)

_*Some thoughts on how to promote citizenship in America.*_​
​








In the Masonic world, we recently observed “Citizenship Month” here in Florida. Because of this, I was asked to give a talk on the subject for a local Lodge. Drawing upon a couple of my past columns, I assembled the following short talk:

My biggest concern regarding citizenship pertains to how we teach history and civics in this country. In some High Schools, “American History” runs from World War II to the present. This means students are not learning such things as the Declaration of Independence, the Constitution and Bill of Rights, the Civil War, the Louisiana Purchase, Lewis and Clark, Prohibition, the League of Nations, and much more. In other words, they only discuss the last 77 years, and not the events leading up to the founding of our country and the turmoils we had to endure. As an aside “World History” is now just World War I to the present. So much for the ancient Greeks, Egyptians, Romans, Marco Polo, the Magna Carta, Ferdinand Magellan, Alexander the Great, et al. I presume they had no bearing on our civilization.

Such ignorance of our history caused famed historian David McCullough to observe, “We are raising a generation that is historically illiterate and have a very sketchy, thin knowledge of the system on which our entire civilization is based on. It is regrettable and dangerous.”

We are also not educating youth properly in terms of “Civics”; understanding our responsibilities as citizens, such as voting, serving on a jury, how legislation is enacted, or what is included in the Constitution and Bill of Rights. No wonder young people do not grasp the significance of such things as the Electoral College, the structure of our government, or what their rights are.

Naivety and ignorance leads to apathy at the ballot box. In the 2016 elections, only 57.9% of the citizens voted (over 90 million didn’t vote at all). This is a pitiful figure when you compare it to other democracies like Australia, India, and the Scandinavian countries. Surprisingly, this was the highest voting percentage in the United States since 1968 (60.8%). The highest in recent history was in 1960 (63.1%) for the Kennedy/Nixon election. Even though Millennials (ages 18-35) are now the largest potential voting block, they continue to have the lowest voter turnout of any age group.

It is sad when legal immigrants understand the workings of the government and history than native born Americans. Maybe all citizens should take the same oath naturalized citizens do. Since 1778, immigrants coming to this country have had to pass a test and take an oath swearing their allegiance to the United States. The current oath is as follows:

“I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God.”

Not surprisingly, immigrants coming through this program tend to appreciate this country and are more loyal than native born Americans. Another cause for this could be because there is less emphasis on teaching American government and history in the schools than in years past. In other words, the importance of being a citizen has not been impressed upon our youth.

So, as a proposal, how about administering a modified version of the immigration oath to all native born Americans, perhaps on July 4th? All that is necessary is to simply modify the first sentence of the Immigration Oath; to wit:

“I hereby declare, on oath, that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;”

Parents could give it to their children, thereby turning it into a family tradition; civic organizations and local governments could administer it in public group settings, or perhaps some other venue. Maybe even the media could get involved and administer it over the airwaves or Internet. It should be administered in some solemn way with a right hand raised and the left hand placed on either a copy of the U.S. Constitution or perhaps a holy book such as a Bible, Torah, or Koran.

The oath is certainly not the same as the Pledge of Allegiance to the flag, this is instead a reaffirmation of our commitment to our country and would help promote citizenship and voting. Maybe this is something that should be given routinely as opposed to just one time; to remind people of their allegiance to this country. I cannot help but believe this simple gesture would have nothing but beneficial effects.

One last observation, during this past year, the talking heads on television recommended avoiding any talk of politics at the dinner table, particularly during Thanksgiving, Christmas and other holidays. I disagree. We do not do enough talking at the table in a calm and reasonable manner. Instead of leaving citizenship to the school educators and MTV, parents should spend more time discussing it around the dinner table, not in a dictatorial manner, but in a frank and open discussion. I believe our youth would better understand the virtue of the Electoral College if it came from their parents as opposed to an entertainer or athlete.

Maybe then, youth will appreciate the need for “Citizenship.”

_Keep the Faith!_


For Tim’s columns, see: timbryce.com

Copyright © 2017 by Tim Bryce. All rights reserved.​
Original article: My Talk on Citizenship.






 







Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 17, 2017)

Great article!


My Freemasonry said:


> It is sad when legal immigrants understand the workings of the government and history than native born Americans.


This IS sad.


My Freemasonry said:


> Not surprisingly, immigrants coming through this program tend to appreciate this country and are more loyal than native born Americans.


This could very well be true.


----------



## NY.Light.II (Feb 18, 2017)

My Freemasonry said:


> Naivety and ignorance leads to apathy at the ballot box. In the 2016 elections, only 57.9% of the citizens voted (over 90 million didn’t vote at all). This is a pitiful figure when you compare it to other democracies like Australia, India, and the Scandinavian countries. Surprisingly, this was the highest voting percentage in the United States since 1968 (60.8%). The highest in recent history was in 1960 (63.1%) for the Kennedy/Nixon election. Even though Millennials (ages 18-35) are now the largest potential voting block, they continue to have the lowest voter turnout of any age group.
> 
> It is sad when legal immigrants understand the workings of the government and history than native born Americans. Maybe all citizens should take the same oath naturalized citizens do. Since 1778, immigrants coming to this country have had to pass a test and take an oath swearing their allegiance to the United States. The current oath is as follows:
> 
> ...



Keep in mind some of those countries listed have systems of mandatory voting, something that I think is regrettable and should be avoided. Freedoms, like the freedom to vote, aren't freely exercised if the state mandates their practice by coercive ultimatums of increased taxation or imprisonment (usually, those who don't vote in countries that require voting are fined). Equally, I'm not convinced that civic life will be improved by mandating people who are already citizens swearing additional loyalty oaths to state. Beyond possibly breeding more resentment than patriotism, loyalty oaths improperly venerate the state as mythic entity and engender an authoritarian statism that is worrisome.



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Feb 21, 2017)

NY.Light.II said:


> Keep in mind some of those countries listed have systems of mandatory voting, something that I think is regrettable and should be avoided. Freedoms, like the freedom to vote, aren't freely exercised if the state mandates their practice by coercive ultimatums of increased taxation or imprisonment (usually, those who don't vote in countries that require voting are fined). Equally, I'm not convinced that civic life will be improved by mandating people who are already citizens swearing additional loyalty oaths to state. Beyond possibly breeding more resentment than patriotism, loyalty oaths improperly venerate the state as mythic entity and engender an authoritarian statism that is worrisome.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Australia = compulsory voting.

The irony is you need to register (once and after being 18 years old) to vote for them to fine you.... some people don't register and hence don't get fined...


----------



## goomba (Feb 21, 2017)

According to Pew Research the millennial generations is voting in the same percentage as votes in past presidential elections of their current age range.  To get higher than the 51% turnout in this age range you must go to 1992 and then 1972.  Voting is a right, not a duty.  As a free citizen I can choose to vote or not.

With talk like that as "masonic education" is there any wonder lodges are closing?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 22, 2017)

I think voting is your duty as a citizen

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I think voting is your duty as a citizen.


Amen.


----------



## SimonM (Feb 22, 2017)

In Sweden its not compulsory to vote. We had around 90% voter turnout in the 70s and a record low at 80% 2002. Last election it was up to 85%.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I think voting is your duty as a citizen


Citizens have a duty to educate themselves on the candidates & issues involved. Those who cannot cast an informed vote have the duty to stay home.


----------



## goomba (Feb 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I think voting is your duty as a citizen
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



People have a right to their beliefs.  But to degrade a group for having a different belief, especially in a Masonic context, is odd to say the least.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 23, 2017)

goomba said:


> People have a right to their beliefs.  But to degrade a group for having a different belief, especially in a Masonic context, is odd to say the least.


Did i miss something?  I didnt mean to degrade anyone?...if i did i truly apologise

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Feb 23, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Did i miss something?  I didnt mean to degrade anyone?...if i did i truly apologise
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Oh no.  You didn't.  The opening post did.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 23, 2017)

goomba said:


> Oh no.  You didn't.  The opening post did.


I guess i didn't catch that part

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Feb 23, 2017)

I've had a few days to temper my response.

Generations are different.  In some ways better and in some ways worse.  The difference is the percentages of their life they  put into a certain category.  No one generation is better or worse than any other.  Different is not better or worse it is just that different.

I am a millennial.  I am a US Army veteran.  I continue to wear a uniform to protect America to this day.  I am working towards a BS in History.  I am a very active Freemason.

Roughly 75% of millennial Master Masons joined for spiritual and brotherhood.  Roughly 23% joined for charitable or historical reasons.  The opening article does not build spiritual bonds, brotherhood, induce charity, nor is it a history lesson.  What is does is drive a split between generations and causes disharmony.  Or in other words "look how great people like me are and how bad people not like me are."

Could you imagine a new Master Mason showing up for his first meeting and hearing

 "Naivety and ignorance" - did my brother just call me that

 "young people do not grasp" - see note 1

"how about administering a modified version of the immigration oath to all native born Americans" - my generation is so bad we must now  take an oath to be on the same level as those before us.

"It is sad when legal immigrants understand" - see note 1

"In other words, the importance of being a citizen has not been impressed upon our youth." - see note 2

"I cannot help but believe this simple gesture would have nothing but beneficial effects."  - see note 1

"avoiding any talk of politics at the dinner table" - political discussion in the lodge

"not in a dictatorial manner" - this article is dictating what to believe

"Maybe then, youth will appreciate the need for “Citizenship.” - Citizenship by whose definitions?  This article hasn't covered much.  Shouldn't we define the word?  Maybe all generations could improve.

Note 1:  I could use the same thought pattern to say most older Masons do not understand the Masonic philosophy.  How many Masons with decades under their belts do not grasp the idea of "internal and not external" as explained in the 1st degree?

Note 2:  Don't blame the youth.  They didn't choose what was taught to them.  Older generations did.

What is citizenship?  What is duty?  At what point did I agree to this duty?  Free will and accord but not on "civic" duty?  (but on those aspects of duty that I say matter not what you say matter?)

I will say for me being a citizen of the USA is much more than voting.  70% of millennial think LGBTQ+ marriage is a civil right.  How would the Silent Generation like a millennial to lecture them about this topic?  As a citizen I think giving those rights is my civic duty.  Two grand lodges in the USA have made action that is abhorrent to 70% of the largest section of the population.  This will hurt Masonry.  But will voting patterns?

But I do not think the Masonic lodge is the place to lecture my brothers about something like that.  I don't think they because Masons to hear about that.  Just like I didn't become a Mason to hear about your voting philosophy.

In our lodges we see Christians and Muslims side by side loving each other.  Why because we leave certain things outside.  How about we try Masonry.

***103 degree fever so please forgive typos and whatnot.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2017)

I used to be a fan of Tim's writing, now not so much. He particularity lost me when constantly taking about what was wrong with Lodges, then disclosed he'd not been in one of years..


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 24, 2017)

goomba said:


> I've had a few days to temper my response.
> 
> Generations are different.  In some ways better and in some ways worse.  The difference is the percentages of their life they  put into a certain category.  No one generation is better or worse than any other.  Different is not better or worse it is just that different.
> 
> ...


Brother you need to go to the Dr if u got a 103 fever!  Feel better!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 24, 2017)

I just reread the OP.  I gotta say.....I agree with it.  I too am a.....god its hard to admit.....Millennial..ugh...that kinda hurt to admit.  And an active duty Soldier.  I have a 10yo son who has come home a few times talking about how his teachers say Hillary is great and Trump was terrible!  Thats not their job!  And hes right that these skinny jeans wearing man bun having murse(man purse) carrying young people dont understand whats really going on in the world!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Feb 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Brother you need to go to the Dr if u got a 103 fever!  Feel better!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



I did and I have the flu.  Thanks brother.


----------



## goomba (Feb 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I just reread the OP.  I gotta say.....I agree with it.  I too am a.....god its hard to admit.....Millennial..ugh...that kinda hurt to admit.  And an active duty Soldier.  I have a 10yo son who has come home a few times talking about how his teachers say Hillary is great and Trump was terrible!  Thats not their job!  And hes right that these skinny jeans wearing man bun having murse(man purse) carrying young people dont understand whats really going on in the world!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app




I am knowingly committing a logical fallacy.  Let's say the topic was how wonderful sex feels.  Let's say you agree 100% with the thesis of the sex talk.  Does that make the sex talk appropriate for every venue?

MIllennial's by a large margin vote democrat.  If they had done as the article mentioned we may have a different president.

41% identify as liberal
15% identify as conservative
44% are mixed

I agree it is not the teachers job to say those things.  It is also not the place of a master mason to insult a large portion of society for their voting habits.  The same voting habits that most generations showed when they were in that same age range.

I don't have pride or shame to say I am a millennial.  I had no choice over when I was born.

I stand by my statement:  With talk like that as "masonic education" is there any wonder lodges are closing?

Freemasonry does not equal conservative American political beliefs.
Freemasonry does not equal liberal American political beliefs.
Freemasonry equals Freemasonry.
The scope of Freemasonry brings men together across the political spectrum.


----------

